# Original Aurora Monster retailer advertising brochure



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

These images are from a recently completed auction on Ebay. It is the original flyer Aurora distributed to retailers promoting their "new" line of monster models. While the outside of the brochure shows some damage, the inside looks clean and bright. Two points of interest are the human actor mock-up of the intended Dracula kit, and the blurb describing how Aurora canvassed leading psychologists of the day to determine that the Monster models were safe for kids.



























Larger images are in my photo album here at Hobbytalk.

BTW, the brochure went for $515.00...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw that Chris....I put a $10.00 bid in on it....but came up a little shy 
Denis


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

That is awesome!!! Sometimes you can run across old Aurora ads in Jimmy Olson, Lois Lane comic books.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd seen the last photos (of the Frankenstein Monster and Dracula) before and since those photos were always so small, I had assumed that the Dracula was a prototype design that never got produced.

However, I got a look at the photo close up during the auction and if my eyes don't deceive me that's a real person in makeup and costume as opposed to an actual model!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I remember scanning through those old "Golden Age" comics looking for Aurora ads. Got quite a few of them!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume the Dracula pic is a studio publicity shot since they use some studio shots of the Creature etc


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

djnick66 said:


> I assume the Dracula pic is a studio publicity shot since they use some studio shots of the Creature etc


The common consensus is that Aurora staged the scene to represent the as yet not-finalized Dracula kit. While a movie publicity shot makes sense, the photo doesn't show any recognizable Dracula actor or scene. Also, the "base" suggests it was an attempt to create a model-like image.

If you can find any movie publicity shot that looks like the brochure picture, please post it!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

.98 ea.? Ah, those were the days! But, back in the day it took lots of nickel and dimes from the allowance to buy them. Can't tell you how many Coke bottles me and my buddies used to scrounge and turn in at the grocers. A nickel each, regardless how dirty they were.

Thanks for posting it Chris!! :thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to visit Andy Yanchus at his house a few times in the early nineties and he had the transparency of the Dracula photo in his collection. Although this took place BEFORE he went to work at Aurora (IIRC that was in '65 or '66) he TOLD me the photo was an actor shot standing on a plywood base next to a rented coffin. I remember Andy telling me he was made up so his skin had a sheen to look like plastic, but on several forums people claim to recognize the style of a rubber mask that would have been available around that time, so who knows for sure. At any rate, it is most definitely a guy dressed up as Dracula. This is discussed in the EXCELLENT "Monster Scenes" book that came out last year, co-written by Andy, and the brochure is reproduced in that chapter. For an ALTERNATE version of early Aurora history, there is an interview with James Warren (co-founder of FM) in another excellent book on monster culture called "Monster Mash". According to Warren, it was HIS idea to do model kits of the monsters, HE procured the licensing and if the kits didn't sell, HE would take the financial hit. This was certainly news to me (and probably to Andy as well, although he DID tell me a couple of Jim Warren stories from back in the day, NONE of which I can tell in a family forum ).
Tom


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The pic is so small I cant say for sure. I assume(d) it was just a studio shot like the others.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I always wondered about how the Wolfman kit was developed. I can plainly see from the brochure that it was to be based on his appearance from “Abbott and Costello Meets Frankenstein”, the box art is a combination of Lon Chaney and the costume and ears from “Curse of the Werewolf”’. The kit itself looked more like “Werewolf of London” without a shirt.


----------



## zzziippyyy (Jan 20, 2008)

chrisw said:


> btw, the brochure went for $515.00...



ouch!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

djnick66 said:


> The pic is so small I cant say for sure. I assume(d) it was just a studio shot like the others.


Go to my photo album and click on the open brochure pic, then click again to see the full size photo. You get a clear view of the photo as well as being able to read the copy.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

CeeDub,

Very interesting! At your bidding, Master, I went to your album and looked at the large view of the Dracula actor in the brochure. He's definitely wearing makeup, rather than a mask (I wonder who he was?). I find it surprising that Aurora put that much effort into the movie monsters at such an early date - I was under the impression that it took most of 1962 for the company to realize how big a hit they had on their hands.

But what disturbed me the most about your album wasn't the monsters, it was your conflation of Captain Kangaroo's beloved Dancing Bear with Edvard Munch's _The Scream_.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow $515.00 a rare Aurora kit doesn't go for that much.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

apls said:


> Wow $515.00 a rare Aurora kit doesn't go for that much.


Hah! Try to find an original issue Bride of Frankenstein with half the parts missing for that little!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Or any sealed Frightning Lightning kits, in fact most factory sealed Aurora figures could command that price on any given day.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

apls said:


> Wow $515.00 a rare Aurora kit doesn't go for that much.


Try getting an Aurora Tyrannosaurus Rex with a decent box for less than that.
Not even rare. Just stupidly expensive.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I meant to say, that I did see kits on ebay that high, but they went unsold. I have seen them as high as $1000. but no takers.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

It is a higher price than many MIB Aurora kits, but it boils down to rarity. This is the first time _I've_ ever seen the brochure on ebay - actually the first I've ever seen for sale, period - and the best images of it I ever saw. Since it was exclusive to retailers, I wonder just how many of this particular brochure were actually printed. And of those, how many were glanced at, and then unceremoniously tossed in the wastebasket?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

apls said:


> I meant to say, that I did see kits on ebay that high, but they went unsold.


Oh, ah.

I will say that, about two years before Polar Lights repopped the Bride kit, I saw an incomplete original kit buildup at a toy show for which $200 was being asked. This was about 20 years ago, so I have to figure that $515 would be far less than the asking price now.

But you're right, anybody can ask any price for anything; it's what someone will actually _pay_ that counts.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

3 months before Frank announced the re popping of Big Frankie I was in a bidding war on ebay...My high bid was $2400.00 and I was blown out of the water by 2 other bids  (bulging eyes added for cool effect)
and I'm glad I DID lose......... now!:thumbsup::thumbsupshowing my inane happiness, after the fact ....of course)
Mcdee


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

mcdougall said:


> 3 months before Frank announced the re popping of Big Frankie I was in a bidding war on ebay...My high bid was $2400.00 and I was blown out of the water by 2 other bids  (bulging eyes added for cool effect)
> and I'm glad I DID lose......... now!:thumbsup::thumbsupshowing my inane happiness, after the fact ....of course)
> Mcdee


There is no substitute for the real McCoy. There's just something about having a vintage piece as opposed to a re-pop...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Speaking for my self, I want is building these kits, not to display a sealed box. If I paid $2,400.00 for a model kit, I would bend over and have my wife kick me. I got interested again with Aurora kits after college in 1981. John Green was selling vintage kits thru the mail, I have both Man From U.N.C.L.E. Zorro, Alfred E. Neuman, and others, never paying more than $50.00 for mint in box kits, later the prices from unscrupulous dealers drove these prices up, today like baseball cards, that part of the hobby is for lack of a better word, dying out. 

If one is intent on buying vintage Aurora kits, make sure the wrapper is up to Aurora’s double seal, I said before on this site, some one I knew paid nearly $800.00 for a sealed Munster’s kit, opened years later to find a box full of sprues. If displaying the boxes is your thing, just buy the replica Aurora boxes, then when your heating and air system craps out, you can replace them. As far as re-pops I love them I bought and built all the Monster Rod paying 5.00 a piece, Lost in Space with the Chariot, and my favorite the Batcycle, very greatful.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

pem1 said:


> There is no substitute for the real McCoy. There's just something about having a vintage piece as opposed to a re-pop...


None for me, thanks. I'm with apls (I think) in that I want to build models, not display boxes. Now if that's what *you* like to do, pem, more power to you.

But - if a pair of original issue Man From U.N.C.L.E. kits ever turn up on eBay at a price I can afford, and nobody reissues them in the meantime, you'd better be quick on the draw or they will end up in the hands of a _*builder*_!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The price on Aurora kits (and other collectibles) took a hit with the economy. Reissues and remakes also cut into the values of many. A Lost in Space Robot MIB was $1000 at one time.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

In the late 80's I sold a LOTG Snake Scene and a LIS Cyclops (small kit) for $1500 each. I had bought them a couple years previously for $1 each at a flea market. I wasn't trying to gouge anyone at the time - that's what they were selling for. I'm sure not too many of us would have said no to those offers back then and sold them for cheaper. I was approached and offered that amount by a collector who knew I had them, wasn't looking to even sell them at the time. That was the heyday of Aurora collecting - no ebay or net back then, just a few publications and word of mouth. I bought quite a few Aurora kits from John Green back in the day - he was pretty reasonable and always open to trades. Was a little more fun back then - more personable, you actually talked to guys on the phone or saw them in person!!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes Mark, I do build them. Because of, wearing my "Buzz Conroy is my Homeboy" t shirt, he inspired me to restore my old Aurora kits.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

apls said:


> I meant to say, that I did see kits on ebay that high, but they went unsold. I have seen them as high as $1000. but no takers.


Actually, my example still applies.
In the past year or so, I know of at least 3 rexes that have sold in the range of $500. (as I said, not really rare, just expensive)
I agree, there are a lot of high prices being asked, but I only pay attention to the prices things actually sell for.
Heck, a sealed Flying Reptile just sold for over $660 but it was pristine.
Not a single flaw.
A slightly lesser version sold for over $450 a week later. 

That just goes to show, there are still some avid Aurora collectors out there with some deep pockets.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mark McGovern said:


> None for me, thanks. I'm with apls (I think) in that I want to build models, not display boxes. Now if that's what *you* like to do, pem, more power to you.
> 
> But - if a pair of original issue Man From U.N.C.L.E. kits ever turn up on eBay at a price I can afford, and nobody reissues them in the meantime, you'd better be quick on the draw or they will end up in the hands of a _*builder*_!


I just auctioned off the pair on eBay!


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

TAY666 said:


> Actually, my example still applies.
> In the past year or so, I know of at least 3 rexes that have sold in the range of $500. (as I said, not really rare, just expensive)
> I agree, there are a lot of high prices being asked, but I only pay attention to the prices things actually sell for.
> Heck, a sealed Flying Reptile just sold for over $660 but it was pristine.
> ...


Additionally, there are other Aurora kits that still command big $ - the Canadian Mad Professionals; sealed US Frightening Lightning; ANY of the Canadian Frightening Lightnings; the 3 Canadian Monster Scenes; nice examples of Big Frankie; the Frog; the Apache Warrior; factory built store displays - all of these seem to still do very well.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

apls said:


> Yes Mark, I do build them. Because of, wearing my "Buzz Conroy is my Homeboy" t shirt, he inspired me to restore my old Aurora kits.


My best friend  and model builder emeritus


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

scooke123 said:


> In the late 80's I sold a LOTG Snake Scene and a LIS Cyclops (small kit) for $1500 each. I had bought them a couple years previously for $1 each at a flea market. I wasn't trying to gouge anyone at the time - that's what they were selling for. I'm sure not too many of us would have said no to those offers back then and sold them for cheaper. I was approached and offered that amount by a collector who knew I had them, wasn't looking to even sell them at the time. That was the heyday of Aurora collecting - no ebay or net back then, just a few publications and word of mouth. I bought quite a few Aurora kits from John Green back in the day - he was pretty reasonable and always open to trades. Was a little more fun back then - more personable, you actually talked to guys on the phone or saw them in person!!!


The hobby was definitely in its infancy back them. A lot of guys looking for kits and very few sources - and those few sources controlled the market. 

You wanted a Go Cart or Thronester you pretty well had to go through Toy Scouts to get them. 

It wasn't uncommon for the "hard to find" kits to command in excess of $1000 - Go Carts and Thronesters were at one time in excess of $7K for complete unbuilt examples in reasonably nice boxes.

There's no doubt that the re-poping of these kits hurt the prices. The downturn in the economy did as well as did the fact that the hobby became "mature" - a lot of guys got the kits that they were looking for. They didn't need to pay big $ anymore.

There were some major case finds in the hobby as well. More supply and less demand (for a lot of kits anyway).

The intro of the personal computer also helped reduce prices - all of a sudden everyone with a computer could become a "dealer" buying and selling far more easily than BC (before computer). That and eBay I would say played a role in a lot of the big dealers deciding to pack it in.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Well interestingly enough, an original Godzilla's Go-cart just popped up on eBay. The box is reproduction and the kit was built and taken apart. Wonder how it will play out?


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

djmadden99 said:


> Well interestingly enough, an original Godzilla's Go-cart just popped up on eBay. The box is reproduction and the kit was built and taken apart. Wonder how it will play out?


There's sooooo much missing off of that kit though...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I both collect and build old Aurora kits...I keep the best MIBs to display intact along with another original with a crappy box.... I bought all the PL/Aurora repops but the back engineered ones don't really compare with the Originals.ie: different woodgrain pattern on the AFHH, and in some cases softer derail.
Denis .


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

pem1 said:


> My best friend  and model builder emeritus


I wish I had got to know him. It has been over a year since his passing, and his work still matters.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

mcdougall said:


> I both collect and build old Aurora kits...I keep the best MIBs to display intact along with another original with a crappy box.... I bought all the PL/Aurora repops but the back engineered ones don't really compare with the Originals.ie: different woodgrain pattern on the AFHH, and in some cases softer derail.
> Denis .


BANG ON :thumbsup:


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

djmadden99 said:


> Well interestingly enough, an original Godzilla's Go-cart just popped up on eBay. The box is reproduction and the kit was built and taken apart. Wonder how it will play out?


Same guy now has the Thronester up in similar condition. I believe that he also had both kits boxed (not the same as these) up a number of years ago and didn't he also have a sealed Go Cart for sale as well some time ago?


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Take a look right now on eBay if you want to see some truly RARE Aurora monster items. A guy has up 5 UNPUNCHED therefore UNUSED monster mobiles. I believe that there was also the Hunchback in this series as well. Am I missing any other ones?

These were cutouts of Aurora monster box top art work that had a small punch hole at the very top of the image. They were designed to hang by a string from the ceiling and since they are double-sided they could spin and show the same image.

I've seen these before but never unpunched. These will go for stoopid money.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> different woodgrain pattern on the AFHH, and in some cases softer derail.
> Denis .


What is "AFHH"?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Addams Family Haunted House? 
Tom


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Polar Lights Hunchback differs quite a bit from the Aurora version in texture and fine detail. From 3 feet away, however, you can't tell the difference. Up close, there are subtle detail differences all over. Having said that, it's a nice affordable kit. The reverse engineered kits did get better over time too. The Moebius versions are as good or superior to the originals. The Polar Lights versions were some of the very first reverse engineered kits to come out. A lot has improved over the last 20 years.

One thing I have noticed with the rise of the internet, various forums and boards, and eBay is that pretty much anything that was considered rare is not that rare. Rare any more means there are 2 on eBay at a given time versus 27. I can think of some kits that never turn up, but I also don't look for them either. I've never seen a Marusan Jupiter 2 or Chariot turn up. But I think I have seen pretty much every and any Aurora kit over the span of a few months to a year.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*A visit with John Green*

Way back in the day when I started my second childhood of collecting figure kits, I had the opportunity to visit John Green at his home...while my family and I were on vacation in California.
I gave John a call, told him I was in town and asked him if it would be ok to stop buy and (perhaps) make a few purchases. He told me to come on by.
I found his house and went up to the front door. The inside door was open. I rang the doorbell and waited for a response. About 15 seconds later a figure appeared inside the screen door...wearing a Bryan Adams t-shirt. I glanced up at the face of the figure behind the screen door and couldn't believe my eyes. John was the spittin' image of Bryan Adams! I started to say, "Did anyone ever tell you that you look...?" Before I could finish, John said, "Yah. I get that a lot. Come on in."
I introduced myself and we proceeded through John's house to his breezeway. When he opened the kitchen door that led to the breezeway, my lower jaw must have dropped to the floor. There in front of me was shelve after shelve of vintage figure model kits, most still in boxes! Amazing!
(To shorten the story) After a bit of reminiscent conversation, I told him what I was really in the market for were some vinyl kits (Billiken, Horizon, Tsukuda, etc.). I had recently become enthralled with (the new) "garage kits" that came out of Japan and he was one of the few sources (at the time) to acquire them. John said, "Let's go thru to the garage." "There's more!" I replied. 
I don't remember how big John's stash of vinyl (and resin) kits was, but before I left John's place, the size of my wad of "model cash" was lessened by a few hundred bucks. I picked up Billiken's "Saucerman" and "Metaluna Mutant" (which were just under $100 each) and a couple "Ultraman" monsters (which were around $50 a piece). I was a happy boy! 
Many of you had the joy of dealing with John Green (and other kit providers/ producers) prior to the internet, but I was fortunate enough to deal "directly" with the legend, John Green.
Sometime, I'll write about when I visited (back in the day) another garage kit pioneer, Danny Soracco of Dimensional Designs.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the John Green story Rhino - was a different time in collecting back then for sure!


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was in high school when I found a john Green ad in _Starlog_ magazine. I got on the mailing list and couldn't believe the prices for boxed kits: Who would pay $20 for a MIB Ghidrah? Weren't they just on the clearance shelves a few years ago for $2? Not me on my Dairy Queen salary. 

I did finally start buying and eventually ended up selling or trading several kits with him. Only talked on the phone with him but he was a nice guy and class act. I do wish I'd kept those photocopied lists now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Aurora-brat said:


> What is "AFHH"?


Like Tom said Addams Family Haunted House...
Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> One thing I have noticed with the rise of the internet, various forums and boards, and eBay is that pretty much anything that was considered rare is not that rare. Rare any more means there are 2 on eBay at a given time versus 27. I can think of some kits that never turn up, but I also don't look for them either. I've never seen a Marusan Jupiter 2 or Chariot turn up. But I think I have seen pretty much every and any Aurora kit over the span of a few months to a year.


Yes and no.
It does show that some 'rare' kits aren't rare at all.
But it also illustrates just how rare some pieces truly are.
When you search every day, but don't see one for 2 years or more, then yeah, it's rare.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

TAY666 said:


> Yes and no.
> It does show that some 'rare' kits aren't rare at all.
> But it also illustrates just how rare some pieces truly are.
> When you search every day, but don't see one for 2 years or more, then yeah, it's rare.


Right... that is my point. But that is rather unusual. In the pre internet days you would have never believed there would be so many Aurora Moon Bus kits, Rommel's Rods, etc. And, when the economy tanked, everyone trotted that stuff out to sell to try to make a buck. Good time to buy if you had some extra money.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

10 years ago my loca. Hobby shop had to change locations after 50 years in one place , i helped clean out the storage area in the basement and we found several Aurora factory built dealer displayed monster models in the box sealed , 3 draculas as i remeber , 1 wolfman cant remeber the others , i sold them all on ebay for the shop owner and we got betwee $1500 and $3000 a peice for them !


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

John Green I remember always having to write him before I got the phone number. I traded him a Bride of Frankenstein (Aurora) for a Tskuda Creature from the Black Lagoon, and a Maria Robot both were huge 1/5th scale and I still have them.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Piz said:


> 10 years ago my loca. Hobby shop had to change locations after 50 years in one place , i helped clean out the storage area in the basement and we found several Aurora factory built dealer displayed monster models in the box sealed , 3 draculas as i remeber , 1 wolfman cant remeber the others , i sold them all on ebay for the shop owner and we got betwee $1500 and $3000 a peice for them !


I don't believe that there was ever a Wolf Man factory built store display model - Wolf Man's Wagon yes, but not the Wolf Man.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

pem1 said:


> Take a look right now on eBay if you want to see some truly RARE Aurora monster items. A guy has up 5 UNPUNCHED therefore UNUSED monster mobiles. I believe that there was also the Hunchback in this series as well. Am I missing any other ones?
> 
> These were cutouts of Aurora monster box top art work that had a small punch hole at the very top of the image. They were designed to hang by a string from the ceiling and since they are double-sided they could spin and show the same image.
> 
> I've seen these before but never unpunched. These will go for stoopid money.


$5656.98 to be exact. How would you feel if you bid up to $5655 and got sniped at the last second?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

pem1 said:


> I don't believe that there was ever a Wolf Man factory built store display model - Wolf Man's Wagon yes, but not the Wolf Man.


Hooked up an old computer and found the photos from when i listed the stuff on ebay and you maybe right , i have pics of dracula , the mummy , and the creature but no wolfman , i also had a monster scenes diaroma , a wyatt earp , and air force pilot and a few others , if i can get these old pics to photo bucket i will post some of them


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Did any of you buy from Eddie Krampert in the 1980's? He sold a lot of Aurora kits for $10. Gigantic Frankenstein was $40.

Toy Shop was great too. Found a pristine mint Aurora Factory Gigantic Frankenstein still in its shipping box.

There was a hobby store near me that had sealed Mad AEN for $8. Sealed first issue thin box Frankenstein for $10. Square Glow kits for $10. I bought a few but now wish I bought them all.

Model Empire had Aurora Batcycle Batboat for $9. Those I bought a lot of that they put limits.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dang, the name Krampert sounds familiar to me, But I don't think I bought any kits from him.

I never found Aurora horror type models, although I did come across a lot of the WW1 planes and armor over the years.

A friend of mine did have a shipping carton full of Monster Scenes Pendulum kits. He sold a couple in the late 80s for something cheap like $20. I wanted one and he offered to trade it to me for a Life Like/UPC Jeep. A stupid $5 kit... I looked all over for that jeep - had to call all the old shops like APC Hobbies, Battle Hobbies, etc. In the guy gave the kits to his little nephews to play with. Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------

